# Wilderer auf Koblenzer Trails



## bebo2403 (15. Mai 2008)

Erstmal will ich klarstellen, dass ich mir nicht einbilde irgendwelche Vorrechte oder Ansprüche auf irgendwelche Trails zu haben. Und befahren dürfen wir Biker die meisten vom Gesetzgeber her sowieso nicht. Deswegen haben die Koblenzer Waldarbeiter auf der K.B. ja auch vor ein paar Monaten ganze Arbeit geleistet und den Einstieg mit gefällten Bäumen versperrt.
Einige von uns haben sich die Arbeit gemacht, das ganze wieder herzurichten, incl. zwei neuer Bauwerke. Das obere wurde ja schon wieder zerstört. Ich glaubte erst an die Waldarbeiter. Aber als ich das heute wieder herrichten wollte, musste ich noch eine Entdeckung machen.

 Irgendwer hat den großen Kicker vor der Schräge halb abgebaut

Und das waren definitiv keine Waldarbeiter, denn es hätte denen keine Mühe gemacht das Teil komplett wegzureißen.
Irgendwem war das Ding wohl zu hoch. Ich finde es schlimm genug, dass wir schon die Waldarbeiter gegen uns haben. Wir müssen uns nicht auch noch gegenseitig die Bauwerke zerstören. Wem das zu hoch ist, der soll vorbei fahren oder sich von mir aus was eigenes daneben stellen. Aber dann bitte mit selbst gesammelten Material.

Bitte lasst uns Biker da zusammen halten. Habt Respekt vor den Bauwerken anderer. Und wenn ihr selber baut dann immer so, dass man auch gut daran vorbei fahren kann.


----------



## superrocker73 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich war heute an der Kb und muss sagen ich bin empört! Der obere Steinkicker war völlig kaputt, die Steine hat irgendein Hornochse nach unten vor die Baumstämme gelegt, höchstwahrscheinlich weil er zu unfähig war die lächerlichen Stämme ohne Hilfe zu überqueren. Und genau aus dem grund denke ich, daß derselbe Primat den Kicker unten "umgebaut" hat, ganz einfach, weil erfahrtechnisch zu schlecht war und das Teil der Einfachheit halber Danke erstmal 20 cm schrumpfen lassen hat. Danke an bebo für den "Wiederaufbau"...die ganze Aktion ist 'ne bodenlose Frechtheit, wenn ihr zu schlecht seid bleibt doch einfach weg von den Trails und deren Hindernissen, aber macht nicht andererleuts Arbeit kaputt...
Es fühlt sich außerdem keine Sau verantwortlich für "Arbeiten auf dem Trail", wenn wir die Kb nicht freigesägt hätten würdet ihr Idioten dort wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fahren...genauso wie auf dem Fpf, auf dem immer noch umgefallene Bäume rumliegen.
Bleibt doch einfach weg wenn ihr's nicht drauf habt!!! Oder fahrt Waldwege!!! Oder spielt mit Murmeln!!! Oder Schach!!! Oder Tischtennis!!!

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specializedvw (15. Mai 2008)

nichts neues^^


----------



## Mc_Fly (15. Mai 2008)

specializedvw schrieb:


> nichts neues^^


Ja, Leider .....


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich jemanden bei einer solchen Aktion, Ab- Umbauten oder sonstigem Scheiß erwische dann hagelt's Schläge...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. Mai 2008)

vorgestern Mittag war der 2. Kicker noch intakt. Uns kam aber kurze Zeit später jemand zu Fuß entgegen, mitten auf dem steilsten Teil der Köba. Da hab ich mich schon gefragt, was macht der da.


----------



## KING CHRIS (17. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Mai 2008)

kann mir jemand vllt nen pm schicken wo der trail ist weil unser trail wird jetzt ständig von der polizei kontrolliert im auftrag des försters.


----------



## stasi (17. Mai 2008)

ob das so klug waere?
deinem bisherigen auftreten nach (ua ripp-/hexenpfad-/rengsdorf-threads) waere ein aufeinandertreffen mit wanderern/waldarbeitern sicher nicht foerderlich fuer ein weiteres miteinander..


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Mai 2008)

sehr löblich...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (17. Mai 2008)

Trying...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (18. Mai 2008)

Für bestimmte Biker wäre der Trail doch eh viel zu einfach...und uninteressant...zu wenig agro...


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Mai 2008)

naja, wer's war wissen wir ja jetzt...und mehr als ein "ahso, du warst das..." is nicht passiert


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Mai 2008)

Das nimmt einem auch ganz schön den Wind aus den Segeln, wenn man erfährt, dass das der einzige Biker aus´m Koblenzer Raum war der wirklich was drauf hat.
Hab aber zum Glück auch nie große Ankündigungen gemacht

Und das mit dem zu hoch hat ja auch irgendwie gestimmt...
3m ins Flat wären mir auch 3,5m zuviel


----------



## agrohardtail (19. Mai 2008)

stasi schrieb:


> ob das so klug waere?
> deinem bisherigen auftreten nach (ua ripp-/hexenpfad-/rengsdorf-threads) waere ein aufeinandertreffen mit wanderern/waldarbeitern sicher nicht foerderlich fuer ein weiteres miteinander..



ähh was??? ich hba nie probleme mit wanderern gehabt, im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen bremse ich brav für wanderer.


bebo2403 schrieb:


> Das nimmt einem auch ganz schön den Wind aus den Segeln, wenn man erfährt, dass das der einzige Biker aus´m Koblenzer Raum war der wirklich was drauf hat.
> Hab aber zum Glück auch nie große Ankündigungen gemacht
> 
> Und das mit dem zu hoch hat ja auch irgendwie gestimmt...
> 3m ins Flat wären mir auch 3,5m zuviel



und ich glaube du kennst zu wenige biker aus dem raum koblenz. ich meine es gibt mehr als einen talentierten bzw schnellen fahrer hier.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> naja, wer's war wissen wir ja jetzt...und mehr als ein "ahso, du warst das..." is nicht passiert



Meine Leitung nach Bonn ist wohl was länger. Soll heißen ich weiß es noch nicht, will es aber wissen


----------



## stasi (19. Mai 2008)

der groesste lump im ganzen land, das ist und bleibt der denunziant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

